# Corydoras trilineatus



## JET (Dec 20, 2008)

Do anybody in the DFWAPC know of a local source for Corydoras trilineatus? Missed the meeting today, hope to make it to next one.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

JET said:


> Do anybody in the DFWAPC know of a local source for Corydoras trilineatus? Missed the meeting today, hope to make it to next one.


http://www.corysrus.com/

You aren't going to find that cory very often and it will probably be mismarked Sterbai.


----------

